# my opinion



## bigquin (Jul 14, 2002)

Awesome I'm happy this is here when i get my rabbit (hopefully next week) I'll get pics up and support this fourum thanks VW vortex for this


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: my opinion (bigquin)*

i want a rabbit next week








oh well, i've got my eyes open for a project.
there's a BMW 2002 for $500 in the local paper here...looks tempting, but i don't know anything about them


----------



## damion16v (May 9, 2002)

*Re: my opinion (gotta_jet)*

My stepdad had one of those back in the mid 80's and loved it. I think he cried when he finally had to give it up. Peppy little cars.


----------



## bigquin (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: my opinion (damion16v)*

After reading Dean F.'s definition of restoring and preservation I dont think my rabbit that I'm trying to get will fit in in this forum but I will keep checking back every once in a while to see how others projects are going. I guess I had restoring and customizing and rebuilding a car thats twenty plus years old confused. But a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to all the guys who will be doing it by the book.


----------

